# Kids and grappling



## Liam_G (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi foks, 

I normally post down in the FMA section, but thought this was better suited to this area.  

Just an interesting brief article on kids and grappling by Ellis Amdur Sensei over on the Aikido Journal forum:

http://www.aikidojournal.com/new/?id=159

Respectfully,
Liam


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 3, 2004)

You're right.  It is interesting.  I am studying kenpo and adding on a bit of judo.  It has given me thought about including my sons (who also study kenpo) with judo.  However, I want them to get a good strong base with kenpo as their primary art before cross training with a grappling art.  My oldest son mentioned that aikido looks more exciting and intense than judo (he got that idea just from watching video clips of judo and aikido).  I suppose the judo body throws doesn't look as much fun as aikido wrist/arm locks-throws.  I don't think he realizes the video clips, however, don't show the full extent of these two styles.

- Ceicei


----------



## Gaston (Jun 4, 2004)

This being my first submition it is kind of funny that it involves kids and grappling, as my wife is 6 days over due with our second child and our 2yr old daughter loves to 
"Do Judo" with her dad.  
I find that learning to grapple young enhances for children what is "healthy touching".  With all the media attention given to "bad touching", children really need something to compare it to.

Our daughter also preformed her first Osoto gari before her second birthday so I would say her grappling traing is well under way.


----------

